# List of foods for ibs-d??



## Missy_12784 (Aug 11, 2021)

Is there a “yes” and “no” food list somewhere for people with ibs-d? I was looking at FODMAP but things in the green/yes coloum like cabbage and broccoli are no-no’s for me.


----------



## MareCare (Jan 5, 2021)

If you have IBS-D, look for foods with more soluble fiber, the type that takes longer to digest (such as that found in oats, beans, barley, peas, apples, carrots, and citrus fruits). Reduce stress and anxiety.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I have IBS-D and have found that fiber (I think insoluble fiber) is the worst thing for me. I have experimented with foods, and find when I do certain things I can get away with eating them in a modified way.

For instance, if I eat apples, I have to peel them! Then I can only eat 1/2 an apple each day. If I eat the skins, I get a flare from that. If I peel them they are calmer in my gut. Same with potatoes.
Peas are tricky. I can eat a small amount one day, then if I eat them every day for a few days I get bad flare-ups. In my case I know why. It's the little skins on the outside of each pea! Way too much fiber for my gut! I tried skinning them but that's such a chore.
Beans? I wish. The only ones that work are the green beans. and peeled chickpeas (garbanzos) I would love to eat beans like I used to. Again it's the outer skin on each bean which is the problem.

I can also eat some few things on the HIGH fodmap list! Honey doesn't bother me at all. Sometimes when I can eat no food because of a bad flare, I eat spoonfuls of honey to stop myself fading out from total fasting.

I can handle avocados but in small amounts (about 1/3 of a Hass avocado, which is small-ish) and I am better with those when they are not too ripe.

Carrots bless them, are okay sometimes but I must not have too much at once.
Yet I can eat broccoli! Citrus fruits I also can eat a bit sometimes but have to be careful. I have to peel an orange, then pull all the inner skins off the segments! It takes ages to do!
I find lettuce, Bok Choy, kale, green beans and peeled courgette (zucchini) pretty gut friendly. Bananas, peeled grapes are ok for me and blueberries seem okay.
I live in the countryside so have easy access to nettles. I pick them from a field which is never grazed or sprayed. I take the tops from new growth, and wash and steam them 10 minutes. They are the most friendly vegetable of all for me. So nutritious and gentle.

We keep hearing that fiber is the answer for IBS-D. but in my experience it made me worse. My gut is the calmest of all on white rice, hard boiled eggs and some green beans! I have to be careful not to eat too much fiber.
We are all different so the only way to go, is your own way and experiment.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

eat more soluble fiber, rather than the insoluble kind. Soluble fiber stays in the gut longer, which helps the colon work normally.
Oats
Peas
Beans
Apples
Citrus fruits
Carrots
Barley


----------

